# Delta Invicta 37-150 - 6" Parallelgram Jointer



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Excellent.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

id say good it looks to be in excellent shape.id also say go with the shelix heads i just did on my 6" delta and wow what a difference,you wont regret it.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I purchased the 8" jointer a few years ago on Craigslist. The parallelogram feature is super nice. I have straight blades which work fine for most species of wood except for birds eye maple or curly maple. The helical head would be my choice. One day I will have to buy the helical head. Enjoy your jointer.


----------



## Commarato53 (Dec 13, 2013)

I bought one of these in the mid 1990's and still own it. It is a wonderful smaller jointer built like a tank.


----------



## sheartak (Feb 17, 2020)

Upgrade it with a spiral cutterhead with carbide knives with either curved edges or straight edges. It's pretty easy to tell the differences and the advatanges of the spiral cutterheads.


----------



## lierichwagner (May 17, 2020)

Very usefull tool, I use it since 1991 and still perform great.


----------

